# Top Gear Mag review the GT-R on Jan. issue, up against F430 Scuderia



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

LINK to the front cover of the Top Gear Mag, Scuderia vs. GT-R: TopGear (Heard it supose to be 11 page article?)

The Stig shows Clarkson how to drive the Nissan. This is going to be interesting 

Can't wait to see the video of Stig in the new GT-R.

Here are some quotes:



> The GT-R hasn't just moved the goalposts, it's obliterated them





> For all-round ability, I have no doubt the Nissan is the best car I have ever driven





> The GTR turns in beautifully, whether neutral or under brakes, and grips forever - slippery surfaces seem to bring out the best in it. Time after time I left Turner (911 Turbo) behind as my four-wheel-drive system and traction control worked better out of wet corners - it wasn't just the fact that I could get on the power earlier. It was about confidence. The Nissan really is something special, and you get the impression that while a master driver could wring every last ounce of performance out of the 911, your mother could do the same in the GT-R..........................Does the Nissan's ability reduce the driving pleasure? Not at all. You can turn all the systems off if you so choose, and it's still supremely well balanced, no doubt a delight for a racing driver on a track.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

For those of us NOT in the UK, can someone please scan the pages in? (with all due respect to copyright laws, of course...)


----------



## RedBeauty84ZX (Jun 27, 2007)

2nd. Will someone PLEASE scan the article????


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

I just checked my local mag stands.. we only have the November issue!! With the DBS on it. What the hell!! How many more months I gotta wait.

Please please scan me a copy. I'll buy the full mag when it comes out! I promise!

Heck, why doesn't Top Gear have an "online" version? I wouldn't mind paying for this issue.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

il go and buy it today then


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

"That Skyline". Oh dear.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

I find it rather hilarious that Top Gear is straight away bypassing the 997 and going right for the Ferrari. 

That is a double f*ck you to Porsche.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

beautiful. did the R35 spank the F430? 911 Turbos can't really offer much compared to the GT-R, but the F430 is something I'd be wary of (and hence, VERY curious to see how they stacked up against each other!)


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

even if the F430 does beat the GT-R what you have to remember is that the F430 cost 4x as much as a GT-R


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

It sounds like a review of a Subaru Impreza or another performance Audi - easy to drive, good in the wet with an average or unskilled driver etc etc


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

The F430 is close in performance to the 911 Turbo and the Corvette, it'd be cool to see a shootout between cars in that performance class. Throw in the Gallardo as well.

All these reports of the drivability of the R35 ("anyone, anytime, anywhere") could really make it a slam dunk. Not too many people fancy riding around in my harshly sprung GT-R and the various pungent odors of raw fuel, burnt oil, exhaust fumes, etc, all while running with an excessively loud exhaust.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Wanabee Kiwi said:


> even if the F430 does beat the GT-R what you have to remember is that the F430 cost 4x as much as a GT-R


And it's a Scuderia, it's not even a base model F430 but this GT-R is the base model..

What's the power on the new F430 Scuderia?


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Just over 500bhp on the Scud

Less drivetrain losses with only RWD vs AWD on the GTR (but the GTR may have less wheelspin cos of AWD but the new traction control electronics on the Scud does a good job)

And Scud is uber light... 12xx kg (abt 500kg lighter!)

And Scud has fastest automated manual gearbox in production cars (according to Ferrari press)

ps can someone please pretty please scan the review


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

GTRJack said:


> LINK to the front cover of the Top Gear Mag, Scuderia vs. GT-R: TopGear (Heard it supose to be 11 page article?)
> 
> The Stig shows Clarkson how to drive the Nissan. This is going to be interesting
> 
> ...


Sounds very exciting..but just out of curiousity where did you ge the quotes from?


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Godspd said:


> Sounds very exciting..but just out of curiousity where did you ge the quotes from?


I took the quotes from NAGTROC: The North American Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## dtp (Jul 8, 2007)

bonzelite said:


> I find it rather hilarious that Top Gear is straight away bypassing the 997 and going right for the Ferrari.
> 
> That is a double f*ck you to Porsche.


But I think the 997 wins over the F430 in term of performance: YouTube - m5board.com presents: Ferrari F430 vs Porsche 911 Turbo 997


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

"Forget all you think you know. The GT-R hasn't just moved the goalposts, it's obliterated them."

TG



Sorry, in work. Can't scan it.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

dtp said:


> But I think the 997 wins over the F430 in term of performance: YouTube - m5board.com presents: Ferrari F430 vs Porsche 911 Turbo 997


therefore, by corollary, the R35 should own the F430? I do wonder about the Scuderia version though - I'm not up to speed on Ferrari but apparently it's quite fast?


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

dtp said:


> But I think the 997 wins over the F430 in term of performance: YouTube - m5board.com presents: Ferrari F430 vs Porsche 911 Turbo 997


lol that's the base model F430, NOT F430 Scuderia which is another different beast and more powerful.

Top Gear aims the GT-R pretty high to stag it up against F430 Scuderia, scary comparison I'd say :nervous:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

GTRJack said:


> Top Gear aims the GT-R pretty high to stag it up against F430 Scuderia


They don't really mate. It's two separate articles.

They test the GT-R in Germany and take a 997 Turbo along on the test.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

moleman said:


> They don't really mate. It's two separate articles.
> 
> They test the GT-R in Germany and take a 997 Turbo along on the test.


Oh ok hmm.. I thought they were going to do a comparison since the title says "Scuderia vs. GT-R"

Anyway the article is going to be interesting :smokin:


----------



## dtp (Jul 8, 2007)

GTRJack said:


> lol that's the base model F430, NOT F430 Scuderia which is another different beast and more powerful.
> 
> Top Gear aims the GT-R pretty high to stag it up against F430 Scuderia, scary comparison I'd say :nervous:


Sorry, my bad


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

for those who want a PDF copy of the article, PM Me your email address. I just convinced my old man to go and scan the articles for me :smokin:


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

ive just read this, i think its worth the buy, but i quite like the magazine so i might be biast


----------



## RedBeauty84ZX (Jun 27, 2007)

Wanabee Kiwi said:


> for those who want a PDF copy of the article, PM Me your email address. I just convinced my old man to go and scan the articles for me :smokin:


PM sent :wavey:


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

GTRJack said:


> Oh ok hmm.. I thought they were going to do a comparison since the title says "Scuderia vs. GT-R"
> 
> Anyway the article is going to be interesting :smokin:


yep its pretty misleading, the front page indicates a direct comaprison between the cars, but as moley said its the gtr vs a 911 turbo thats the real deal. Interesting read, im sure a few porsche owners may be tempted away to get this gem of a car


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

Originally Posted by Wanabee Kiwi 
for those who want a PDF copy of the article, PM Me your email address. I just convinced my old man to go and scan the articles for me 


PM sent


----------



## Drifter Steve (Dec 11, 2006)

Wanabee Kiwi said:


> for those who want a PDF copy of the article, PM Me your email address. I just convinced my old man to go and scan the articles for me :smokin:


pm sent opcorn:


----------



## MahdiTKD (Nov 5, 2007)

Wanabee Kiwi said:


> for those who want a PDF copy of the article, PM Me your email address. I just convinced my old man to go and scan the articles for me :smokin:


PM Sent


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

To even get such press, on a cover story of Top Gear, with Nissan's GT-R posed against a Scuderia, is a gigantic thumbs up --even if the R35 loses. 

And if the R35 is on par, the whole power/weight ratio issue will be forever dead and will silence the many still clinging to hope that the GT-R falters. 

This ought to be good no matter the outcome. It's Nissan's time to shine --it wins even if it loses.


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

YouTube - gtboard.com video 2: Kelleners BMW M6 vs Toyota Supra 650 HP


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Wanabee Kiwi said:


> for those who want a PDF copy of the article, PM Me your email address. I just convinced my old man to go and scan the articles for me :smokin:


PM sent


----------



## Zakira (May 5, 2007)

They're two different articles, Bonze, within the same magazine. Only the cover is misleading.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Zakira said:


> They're two different articles, Bonze, within the same magazine. Only the cover is misleading.


right, i've gathered that now. very disappointing and false. 

I want a copy of the article to see how Top Gear compared it to the 997. I guess they wanted to sell the cover, then, putting a Ferrrai on there next to a GT-R. 

is the Ferrari in any way compared to the GT-R inside the magazine? If not, then what is the point of the cover?


----------



## DanDud (Nov 12, 2003)

Either way, they said the GTR although ever so slightly slower than the porsche on the straights, totally abliterates it round the twisties! They said it was simply awesome!


----------



## RedBeauty84ZX (Jun 27, 2007)

DanDud said:


> Either way, they said the GTR although ever so slightly slower than the porsche on the straights, totally abliterates it round the twisties! They said it was simply awesome!


Do you have the article??? Please scan.


----------



## DanDud (Nov 12, 2003)

RedBeauty84ZX said:


> Do you have the article??? Please scan.


I went out and bought the mag then, just nipped down to the local co op but unfortunatly dont have a scanner


----------



## RedBeauty84ZX (Jun 27, 2007)

DanDud said:


> I went out and bought the mag then, just nipped down to the local co op but unfortunatly dont have a scanner


Do they have any peformance #s? Lap times? Anything??? Most of us are eager to here what the article has to say...fill free to post what ever opcorn:


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Did they perform any instrumented tests or just driving impressions?


----------



## DanDud (Nov 12, 2003)

RedBeauty84ZX said:


> Do they have any peformance #s? Lap times? Anything??? Most of us are eager to here what the article has to say...fill free to post what ever opcorn:


They say and i quote:

"A bellow from the engine, a rush of revs, a gigantic accelerative force on my neck, bang the GT-R into fourth. A killing gear if ever there was one."

"Were in R (mode) now, and weve hit 100mph in about 10 heartbeats. No official performance figure exists for that increment, but expect an 8 second 0-100ph time. Its fast, alrite - 60mph comes up in 3.5 seconds, the standing quarter in 11.7 seconds and it goes onto 197mph."

"The GT-R is all aggression on the outside. To my eye, it is a phenomal-looking machine, distinct from everything else. Very japanese and very hard."

"Driving these two cars back to back, its not long before you realise that the Nissan makes the Porsche seem old-fashioned. The GT-R is truly extraordinary."

"For all round ability, i have no doubt the Nissan is the best car i have ever driven. Its a solid car you can rely on when the going gets tricky."



Theres a few quotes, i cant be arsed typing any more out


----------



## heavychevy (Oct 2, 2007)

Were they driving in the wet, I remember seeing something reffering to wet corners.


----------



## DanDud (Nov 12, 2003)

Mainly dry aparently, some damp and slightly wet times too IIRC.


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

DanDud said:


> They say and i quote:
> 
> "A bellow from the engine, a rush of revs, a gigantic accelerative force on my neck, bang the GT-R into fourth. A killing gear if ever there was one."
> 
> ...


Was this a quote from JC then??


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

PM sent Wannabe Kiwi


----------



## hkskyliner (Mar 9, 2005)

Wanabee Kiwi said:


> for those who want a PDF copy of the article, PM Me your email address. I just convinced my old man to go and scan the articles for me :smokin:


PM sent


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Wanabee Kiwi View Post
for those who want a PDF copy of the article, PM Me your email address. I just convinced my old man to go and scan the articles for me

PM sent


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Wanabee Kiwi View Post
for those who want a PDF copy of the article, PM Me your email address. I just convinced my old man to go and scan the articles for me


YHM kiwi


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

PM sent!

this is awesome review sofar. anyone know any bad points or just anything quirky about the gt-r from this review?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Post it up please.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

DanDud said:


> Either way, they said the GTR although ever so slightly slower than the porsche on the straights, totally abliterates it round the twisties! They said it was simply awesome!


uh oh! Dont let the subaru people here that, nothing can match a subaru in the twisties!


----------



## kxu231 (Dec 1, 2007)

*PM*

PM SENT!


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Its been posted in this forum. Please check it before PM me


----------



## DanDud (Nov 12, 2003)

jimfortune said:


> Was this a quote from JC then??


The stig i think


----------

